# It Seems Like Sexuality is a Big Part of Furry



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 9, 2013)

I've seen a lot of fandoms and I'm sure you guys have too. In a whole lot of them, sexuality is never as prominent in a fandom as it is in the furry fandom. In fact, it's hardly even present in most. But we seem much more different. For example, when I google (with SafeSearch off) "Star Wars art" (without quotes), I get the expected fare of landscapes, characters, items, etc. Anything really that isn't sexual at all in nature. But when I google "furry art" *without quotes), mature art is so incredibly prominent. Even WITH SafeSearch on.


For me personally, I can't deny that a good chunk of the appeal of furry to me lies in the certain sleekness of anthros. It's about 1/2 of the reason why I am furry and it is all incredibly beautiful to me. What does that say about me? What do these facts say about us? Being an animal has a certain appeal to a whole lot of us, just like how the Star Wars universe is awesome to a Star Wars fan, but why do we have sexuality as such a big part of our fandom?


Sorry, I know this post kinda rambled but I'm a little tired right now. So, do you guys think sexuality is a big part of the furry fandom? If so, why?


----------



## Teal (Sep 9, 2013)

The anime fandom is worse.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 9, 2013)

It's because the fandom had the idea of "hey lets be tolerant and acceptive of absolutely everyone without question" and so the fandom became a haven for all sorts of people. Including pedophiles.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 9, 2013)

Humans like sex.
Furries are humans (despite what some may want to believe).
What do you expect?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 9, 2013)

Google searches aren't necessarily representative, so they're rather irrelevant. 

There is a lot of sex in the furry fandom, and I'm not sure whether it is more or less prominent than other groups. 

Since this fandom is actually based on the human figure, it's unsurprising that sex is a part of it.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 9, 2013)

I also have to blame, Cartoons mainly Anthro characters are the focus of a lot of starting artists. 
FanArt slowly starts warping into porn images of the characters as they get popular posting images of Characters not their own but taken to extremes for either self amusement or views and watches. 
Most furry fans find they started liking FanArt porn or characters first when discovering they are a fan.

I've seen quite a few artists draw nothing but FanArt porn and get a great following but, sex is very much a part of fandom. 
Many many profiles have ones fetishes and likes posted openly, sexual partners, slaves, masters ect. 

Furry is the only Fandom where you are actually skipped over at times unless you draw some sexy stuff now and then.


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Google searches aren't necessarily representative, so they're rather irrelevant.
> 
> There is a lot of sex in the furry fandom, and I'm not sure whether it is more or less prominent than other groups.
> 
> Since this fandom is actually based on the human figure, it's unsurprising that sex is a part of it.




Hey, do you browse the fandom anywhere else BUT faf? Other fandoms have celebrity goodies attached to them to explain their fans. Furries just have wolf tits. The furry fandom's main highlight has always been animal tits n cock. It's going to be way more prominent than other fandoms and it will always rank #1 on the porn scale.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Since this fandom is actually based on the human figure, it's unsurprising that sex is a part of it.


Bingo. It's not much different from the anime fandom-- it's a fandom that revolves around a general style of depicting people. There's a higher concentration of sexuality in the furry fandom though, since the anime fandom's a lot more expansive; they've got more stuff to talk about other than the style itself.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 9, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Hey, do you browse the fandom anywhere else BUT faf? Other fandoms have celebrity goodies attached to them to explain their fans. Furries just have wolf tits. The furry fandom's main highlight has always been animal tits n cock. It's going to be way more prominent than other fandoms and it will always rank #1 on the porn scale.



Nowhere else but Fa and I take no interest in any other fandoms, which is why I said I didn't know.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 9, 2013)

Charrio said:


> Furry is the only Fandom where you are actually skipped over at times unless you draw some sexy stuff now and then.



If your not drawing something sexy, you might as well close up shop. I personally don't know any artists that get tons of commissions that do only clean work. Does anyone else for that matter?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 9, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> If your not drawing something sexy, you might as well close up shop. I personally don't know any artists that get tons of commissions that do only clean work. Does anyone else for that matter?



http://www.furaffinity.net/user/karzrave/

There's an example.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Since this fandom is actually based on the human figure, it's unsurprising that sex is a part of it.


This seems to be the most straightforward explanation right here. It seems there's only so many things you can talk about with furry before sooner or later, you will also have to acknowledge the sensual attributes of the human body and, thus, the sensual attributes of furries. Some people might even say that they prefer the furry body over the human body. As to why that is is another discussion for another time.

Out of curiosity, does anyone wish that the sexuality of being furry wasn't so focused upon for whatever reason? Or do you think that this sexuality is natural and, in fact, should be pursued?


----------



## Teal (Sep 9, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Bingo. It's not much different from the anime fandom-- it's a fandom that revolves around a general style of depicting people. There's a higher concentration of sexuality in the furry fandom though, since the anime fandom's a lot more expansive; they've got more stuff to talk about other than the style itself.


 Nah, it's just that furries love to shove it in others faces more than other fandoms do.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 9, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> This seems to be the most straightforward explanation right here. It seems there's only so many things you can talk about with furry before sooner or later, you will also have to acknowledge the sensual attributes of the human body and, thus, the sensual attributes of furries. Some people might even say that they prefer the furry body over the human body. As to why that is is another discussion for another time.
> 
> Out of curiosity, does anyone wish that the sexuality of being furry wasn't so focused upon for whatever reason? Or do you think that this sexuality is natural and, in fact, should be pursued?



I wish it wasn't but it is, I'd like to see more people actually bring their own characters into a story or series of pics that was more than just porn. I like seeing parts of a Character's life, it makes them more likeable seeing them do more than service the next horny fur.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 9, 2013)

The furry fandom is very flamboyant about the amount of porn it has.
The anime fandom has just as much porn but are more low key about it.


----------



## Mekali Kaga (Sep 9, 2013)

You're gonna find it wherever you go. Almost everything in this world has some type of sexual aspect to it, regardless of whether anyone likes it or not.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 9, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> It seems there's only so many things you can talk about with furry before sooner or later, you will also have to acknowledge the sensual attributes of the human body and, thus, the sensual attributes of furries.


See, I don't understand this, because there are literally gigantic goddamned tons of material to talk about concerning anthro animal aspects besides sexuality.
Species and hybridization, alone, would be a huge subject to tackle. Variations of mix between the human and the animal. Difference in culture between different species of anthro animal. How their technology would work. How they would fit into a human-dominated world and species issues in general. How the animal instincts and mannerisms clash or mesh with the human ones.
Things that people have tackled in their stories, but there's still a lot of room open for interpretation because this is a fictional species with tons of possibility.

So there aren't "just so many things to talk about" before you come back to sexuality.
That's just people thinking with their dicks.



Hybrid Persona said:


> Out of curiosity, does anyone wish that the sexuality of being furry wasn't so focused upon for whatever reason? Or do you think that this sexuality is natural and, in fact, should be pursued?


I wish society wasn't such a sex-obsessed thing in general. It's not just furries, it's everywhere.
And it's pretty annoying.
It's like everyone has a crack addiction and won't shut up about crack for five goddamned seconds.


----------



## Icky (Sep 9, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> If your not drawing something sexy, you might as well close up shop. I personally don't know any artists that get tons of commissions that do only clean work. Does anyone else for that matter?



There are tons of artists on FA that push their wares with clean art and only clean art. Maybe you should start watching some different people, eh?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 9, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Species and hybridization, alone, would be a huge subject to tackle. Variations of mix between the human and the animal. Difference in culture between different species of anthro animal. How their technology would work. How they would fit into a human-dominated world and species issues in general. How the animal instincts and mannerisms clash or mesh with the human ones.


but that's boring


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 9, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> See, I don't understand this, because there are literally gigantic goddamned tons of material to talk about concerning anthro animal aspects besides sexuality.
> Species and hybridization, alone, would be a huge subject to tackle. Variations of mix between the human and the animal. Difference in culture between different species of anthro animal. How their technology would work. How they would fit into a human-dominated world and species issues in general. How the animal instincts and mannerisms clash or mesh with the human ones.
> Things that people have tackled in their stories, but there's still a lot of room open for interpretation because this is a fictional species with tons of possibility.
> 
> ...


Now hold on a second. Species, hybridization, cultural differences of species, and how their technology would work all border pretty close on Sci-fi and the Sci-fi fandom. Or maybe Fantasy. Depends really on context. Although, I suppose the problem is that furry has a whole lot of definitions and what you're talking about is just one definition of what furry really is. Some people think it's mostly sexual in nature and some think that it entails so much more than that. But I don't think you can deny that a good majority of the fandom see the physical and sexual side of it instead of what you're thinking of.


----------



## powderhound (Sep 9, 2013)

I think a big part of it is that the fandom demographic skews young with geeks that are sexually inexperienced. Young people are interested in sex. Sex sells. Its no different than anything else in mainstream media. 

I know Star Wars is the epitome of geek fandom's. But how old is someone that saw Star Wars when it was in the theaters? Like 45? What about Star Trek? Kirk and Pickard are practically in adult diapers now. I've never even seen Star Wars. Most of the people heavily involved in those fandom's have jobs, kids and prostate cancer now. You're not gonna find them giggling about sex the way a group of 18-year-olds are. Plus I think those fandoms are stagnating while furry is growing exponentially so there is much more new stuff to query. Star Wars geeks might have drawn Princess Leah porn but back then there wasn't even an Internet or Google so how would you know.

Truth is, when it comes to sex, furries are generally more boring, awkward and harmless than just about everyone else. Parents should be way more worried about their kids going to a party on frat row than a furcon.

And what's with the sudden flush of troll threads today?


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 9, 2013)

powderhound said:


> I think a big part of it a is that the fandom demographic skews young with geeks that are sexually inexperienced. Young people are interested in sex. Sex sells. Its no different than anything else in mainstream media.
> 
> I know Star Wars is the epitome of geek fandom's. But how old is someone that saw Star Wars when it was in the theaters? Like 45? What about Star Trek? Kirk and Pickard are practically in adult diapers now. I've never even seen Star Wars. Most of the people heavily involved in those fandom's have jobs, kids and prostate cancer now. You're not gonna find them giggling about sex the way a group of 18-year-olds are. Plus I think those fandoms are stagnating while furry is growing exponentially so there is much more new stuff to query.


It's kinda hard to believe that. The furry fandom as a group has been around for a little while now. And to be quite honest, being furry isn't something you become. Furries are born that way. So technically, this fandom has existed long before Star Wars. It just was never this united before until the advent of the internet.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 9, 2013)

powderhound said:


> I think a big part of it is that the fandom demographic skews young with geeks that are sexually inexperienced. Young people are interested in sex. Sex sells. Its no different than anything else in mainstream media.
> 
> I know Star Wars is the epitome of geek fandom's. But how old is someone that saw Star Wars when it was in the theaters? Like 45? What about Star Trek? Kirk and Pickard are practically in adult diapers now. I've never even seen Star Wars. Most of the people heavily involved in those fandom's have jobs, kids and prostate cancer now. You're not gonna find them giggling about sex the way a group of 18-year-olds are. Plus I think those fandoms are stagnating while furry is growing exponentially so there is much more new stuff to query. Star Wars geeks might have drawn Princess Leah porn but back then there wasn't even an Internet or Google so how would you know.
> 
> ...



I agree here, the large portion of males or members who are how do i say this?....
Nerdy or awkward makes sex uncommon among most so they focus on that which is missing, some can become obsessed on this buying commission after commission with their fursona having sex with almost every famous fur they had a thing for. 
It's not a bad thing mind you, they are free to do whatever pleases them, but it makes sense when seen as a nerdy alt to sex.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 9, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> Now hold on a second. Species, hybridization, cultural differences of species, and how their technology would work all border pretty close on Sci-fi and the Sci-fi fandom. Or maybe Fantasy. Depends really on context. Although, I suppose the problem is that furry has a whole lot of definitions and what you're talking about is just one definition of what furry really is. Some people think it's mostly sexual in nature and some think that it entails so much more than that. But I don't think you can deny that a good majority of the fandom see the physical and sexual side of it instead of what you're thinking of.


Furry is a fandom about anthropomorphic animals, therefore these are relevant to the topic of "furries" (read: anthropomorphic animals) by default.
And anthro animals ARE fantasy. The furry fandom is its own facet of the bigger fantasy genre.

I'm not saying that a sexual topic wouldn't come up eventually (because, again, people think with their dicks),
but I am saying that there are TONS of other topics to focus on. It's not a matter of "Man, everything here is so boooooring. I know! Let's talk about how many cocks and anuses we can fit on a wolf-dragon hybrid!"



SirRob said:


> but that's boring


You mean it's awesome fun worldbuilding, and worldbuilding is simply the best.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 9, 2013)

powderhound said:


> I know Star Wars is the epitome of geek fandom's. But how old is someone that saw Star Wars when it was in the theaters? Like 45? What about Star Trek? Kirk and Pickard are practically in adult diapers now. I've never even seen Star Wars. Most of the people heavily involved in those fandom's have jobs, kids and prostate cancer now. You're not gonna find them giggling about sex the way a group of 18-year-olds are. Plus I think those fandoms are stagnating while furry is growing exponentially so there is much more new stuff to query. Star Wars geeks might have drawn Princess Leah porn but back then there wasn't even an Internet or Google so how would you know.


Because new stuff isn't continually being made for those franchises. The big difference between a fandom about something like Star Wars isn't the demographic, it's just that people are drawn to it because of the expansive universe and not just the visual aspect of it.



Vaelarsa said:


> You mean it's awesome fun worldbuilding, and worldbuilding is simply the best.


Maybe when you're actually doing something with it (roleplaying, making art/stories), instead of just discussing it. It doesn't help that the only base you have for creating a world relating to the furry fandom is that the characters are anthros.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 9, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Maybe when you're actually doing something with it (roleplaying, making art/stories), instead of just discussing it. It doesn't help that the only base you have for creating a world relating to the furry fandom is that the characters are anthros.


And anthros have a ton of room for world building, as I've already pointed out.

You don't necessarily have to do anything with the concepts. I'm still playing with a ton of world concepts that I haven't done anything with yet, aside from write some notes and scribble some concepts.
But it's still really fun.


----------



## Willow (Sep 9, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> I've seen a lot of fandoms and I'm sure you guys have too. In a whole lot of them, sexuality is never as prominent in a fandom as it is in the furry fandom. In fact, it's hardly even present in most.


I'm not sure what fandoms you're in but in most of my fandoms a lot of focus is placed on sex/sexuality/etc.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 9, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> And anthros have a ton of room for world building, as I've already pointed out.
> 
> You don't necessarily have to do anything with the concepts. I'm still playing with a ton of world concepts that I haven't done anything with yet, aside from write some notes and scribble some concepts.
> But it's still really fun.


It's fun to do on your own, or even with a couple of people, but when you present that sort of discussion to the community, you'll never get them to agree on anything-- it's too open. You gotta present something tangible if you want it to become a lasting point of discussion. And even then, unless something's done with that discussion, it's only gonna go so far.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 9, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> And anthros have a ton of room for world building, as I've already pointed out.
> 
> You don't necessarily have to do anything with the concepts. I'm still playing with a ton of world concepts that I haven't done anything with yet, aside from write some notes and scribble some concepts.
> But it's still really fun.


World building itself is pretty fun. I agree with you there. I also will agree that anthros in a sci-fi or fantasy world have some great potential. But I really don't know how a story would hold up if it was completely based on anthros and nothing else. I think you may be able to get a half-way decent story out of it but the whole idea really isn't flexible enough to support two or more stories without it becoming unoriginal and/or boring.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 9, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> World building itself is pretty fun. I agree with you there. I also will agree that anthros in a sci-fi or fantasy world have some great potential. But I really don't know how a story would hold up if it was completely based on anthros and nothing else. I think you may be able to get a half-way decent story out of it but the whole idea really isn't flexible enough to support two or more stories without it becoming unoriginal and/or boring.



Well a lot of stories are completely based on humans and they do pretty good.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Well a lot of stories are completely based on humans and they do pretty good.


I meant the concept of furries. If you did a normal, everyday drama story and instead of humans, just put anthros, is it really different from a drama with just humans? Not at all.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 9, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> I meant the concept of furries. If you did a normal, everyday drama story and instead of humans, just put anthros, is it really different from a drama with just humans? Not at all.



You were saying that there's little you can do with a universe with anthropomorphic animal characters.

Unless of course you mean that a story without any substance made just for the sake of a "furry story" well, then yes.


----------



## Troj (Sep 9, 2013)

Several have made good points, and I'd also add that it may also have something to do with a sizable contingent of furries being gay or bi men.

I also feel like furry porn gets more attention, just by virtue of featuring animals, whether anthro or feral. Hentai and Harry Potter slash are both seen as less aberrant, weird, and exotic by comparison, so they get less attention.


----------



## Car Fox (Sep 9, 2013)

All in all, I think the statement the thread title makes goes without saying...


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 9, 2013)

You know what's fun? Going on steam and browsing furry profiles.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 9, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> You know what's fun? Going on steam and browsing furry profiles.









Why is it fun?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 9, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> Why is it fun?



I'm guessing people decorate their profiles with sexy furries?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 9, 2013)

It's the whole FURRY PRIIIIIIDE

~FURRY SUB AND PROUUUUD~

POST THIS ON YOUR PROFILE IF YOU ALSO LOVE WOLVES


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It's the whole FURRY PRIIIIIIDE
> 
> ~FURRY SUB AND PROUUUUD~
> 
> POST THIS ON YOUR PROFILE IF YOU ALSO LOVE WOLVES



oh my god please NO. :V


----------



## Distorted (Sep 9, 2013)

powderhound said:


> I think a big part of it is that the fandom demographic skews young with geeks that are sexually inexperienced. Young people are interested in sex. Sex sells. Its no different than anything else in mainstream media.
> 
> I know Star Wars is the epitome of geek fandom's. But how old is someone that saw Star Wars when it was in the theaters? Like 45? What about Star Trek? Kirk and Pickard are practically in adult diapers now. I've never even seen Star Wars. Most of the people heavily involved in those fandom's have jobs, kids and prostate cancer now. You're not gonna find them giggling about sex the way a group of 18-year-olds are. Plus I think those fandoms are stagnating while furry is growing exponentially so there is much more new stuff to query. Star Wars geeks might have drawn Princess Leah porn but back then there wasn't even an Internet or Google so how would you know.
> 
> ...



Okay, say what you want about Star Wars, but you will NOT insult Patrick Stewart and all his glory. You will address the captain with dignity. You shuttlewurper...


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 9, 2013)

I always liked the sexuality aspect of the fandom. Without the furry fandom, I never would've realized I had a fetish (not for a while, at least) nor been able to realize that a lot of other people have the same feelings I do. I feel so much more okay with myself because of it. 

...Not a fan of the pedophilia and zoophilia though.


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 9, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I always liked the sexuality aspect of the fandom. Without the furry fandom, I never would've realized I had a fetish (not for a while, at least) nor been able to realize that a lot of other people have the same feelings I do. I feel so much more okay with myself because of it.
> 
> ...Not a fan of the pedophilia and zoophilia though.




Oh lordie lordie lord.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 9, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It's the whole FURRY PRIIIIIIDE
> 
> ~FURRY SUB AND PROUUUUD~
> 
> POST THIS ON YOUR PROFILE IF YOU ALSO LOVE WOLVES


*shrug* Yeah, that's overly flamboyant but I've seen much worse and so have you all.



Toshabi said:


> Oh lordie lordie lord.


Something wrong?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 9, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> Why is it fun?


Because it allows you to discover gems like this.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 9, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Because it allows you to discover gems like this.


Aaahhhh!!ahahahhah!! 
That guy used to play in a counter strike source server I used to admin in.  He's retarded.  Seriously, he's mentally handicapped.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 9, 2013)

The only sexual parts of the fandom that give me the creeps are, 
Cub Porn and Animal sexy toys, not just the wangs but the animal vaginas, people paying very high prices too. 
Now were getting body pillows too which I'm sure have a pocket for your fleshlight, or option for one. 

If people buy these things, more power to you, seller and buyer but it really shows how far we accept things in the Fandom.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 9, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Because it allows you to discover gems like this.


Well, sonic fans can be pretty weird at times so that doesn't really surprise me.



Car Fox said:


> All in all, I think the statement the thread title makes goes without saying...


Sorry. Didn't notice your reply. But what do you think of all this, personally?


----------



## mpFAF (Sep 9, 2013)

To some people who thought the OP is being intellectually dishonest (trolling), I'd have to argue that I don't think he's a troll because no one cares enough to troll furries anymore.

I agree with the OP on this topic because I've been a furry my whole life, and it's not something I chose.

From my own experience, I think that although not specifically an LGBT issue, furries and therians are comparable to gays and transpeople.  So, someone who is 100% furry would be only attracted to non-human anthros, just like someone who is 100% gay would only be attracted to someone of the same sex.  Similarly, therians share the same feeling of being in the wrong body that transpeople think.

So, naturally, furries are attracted to therians because therians identify with a non-human species.  Does anyone else see what I'm trying to say at all??


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 9, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Aaahhhh!!ahahahhah!!
> That guy used to play in a counter strike source server I used to admin in.  He's retarded.  Seriously, he's mentally handicapped.



I ripped him off in TF2 once so I now I feel terrible. Thanks for ruining my day...jerkface.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 9, 2013)

Charrio said:


> The only sexual parts of the fandom that give me the creeps are,
> Cub Porn and Animal sexy toys, not just the wangs but the animal vaginas, people paying very high prices too.
> Now were getting body pillows too which I'm sure have a pocket for your fleshlight, or option for one.
> 
> If people buy these things, more power to you, seller and buyer but it really shows how far we accept things in the Fandom.



I've seen people talking about the toys and stuff on various websites (not necissarily fa or anything) but everyone that talks about them usually seems rather happy to have one or are all joyous about getting one. I'll go with the stance that you've got as well, more power to them, but I know i'm not alone in saying I'll take the real thing over a pocket pussy (dog themed or not) any day.


----------



## Teal (Sep 9, 2013)

mpFAF said:


> To some people who thought the OP is being intellectually dishonest (trolling), I'd have to argue that I don't think he's a troll because no one cares enough to troll furries anymore.


 I just though he was creepy.



> I agree with the OP on this topic because I've been a furry my whole life, and it's not something I chose.


 I had no idea furry was a sexuality. 



> From my own experience, I think that although not specifically an LGBT issue, furries and therians are comparable to gays and transpeople.  So, someone who is 100% furry would be only attracted to non-human anthros, just like someone who is 100% gay would only be attracted to someone of the same sex.  Similarly, therians share the same feeling of being in the wrong body that transpeople think.


 Are you a troll?



> So, naturally, furries are attracted to therians because therians identify with a non-human species.  Does anyone else see what I'm trying to say at all??


 Nope.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 9, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I ripped him off in TF2 once so I now I feel terrible. Thanks for ruining my day...jerkface.


Heheh, they way he acts is a bit of a hint there's something wrong with him.


----------



## mpFAF (Sep 9, 2013)

Teal said:


> Are you a troll?



Hm? No, just agreeing with the OP and trying to stay on topic and join the conversation that the OP started.  I'm just trying to explain how I feel as best I can in a mature way because I'm passionate about this topic.

EDIT: Forums are always an awkward format for me because I don't like to talk too much because it ruins the thread, but also, I don't like to ignore people either, so it's a difficult format to work with.

On top of that, this topic is really something that is best discussed in person I think... It's just that there aren't many venues to discuss this topic in real life.  If anyone wants to do a Google hangout and talk this thread out, I'm game.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 9, 2013)

mpFAF said:


> Hm? No, just agreeing with the OP and trying to stay on topic and join the conversation that the OP started.  I'm just trying to explain how I feel as best I can in a mature way because I'm passionate about this topic.
> 
> EDIT: Forums are always an awkward format for me because I don't like to talk too much because it ruins the thread, but also, I don't like to ignore people either, so it's a difficult format to work with.
> 
> On top of that, this topic is really something that is best discussed in person I think... It's just that there aren't many venues to discuss this topic in real life.  If anyone wants to do a Google hangout and talk this thread out, I'm game.



It would be best to avoid conflating LGBT, who face serious political matters, with furrydom, because a lot of people think that trivialises the subject- and it's often a calling card of trolls.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 9, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> being furry isn't something you become. Furries are born that way.



WAT?!


----------



## Inpw (Sep 9, 2013)

mpFAF said:


> Hm? No, just agreeing with the OP and trying to stay on topic and join the conversation that the OP started.  *I'm just trying to explain how I feel as best I can in a mature way because I'm passionate about this topic.*
> 
> EDIT: Forums are always an awkward format for me because I don't like to talk too much because it ruins the thread, but also, I don't like to ignore people either, so it's a difficult format to work with.
> 
> On top of that, this topic is really something that is best discussed in person I think... It's just that there aren't many venues to discuss this topic in real life.  If anyone wants to do a Google hangout and talk this thread out, I'm game.



I'm just gonna put Gibby's signature here:



Quilmeleon said:


> I get emotional as I take being a furry seriously.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 9, 2013)

Sigh...

I was introduced to the fandom by my friend and his porn. If it were anyone else, I would've ran off screaming but I stuck it out for him. Despite the endless sea of suggestive and downright freaky, there are some really awesome gems to find. When my friend introduced me to furries, I kept looking and almost gave up. Then I found the comic Fur-Piled and other good stories and I got all starry eyed and stuff. 

There may be a huge emphasis on sexuality in the fandom, but it shouldn't take away from finding some really good artists and writers that you enjoy. It think it's just that it's more accepted as many people have suggested. In anime conventions, things don't get freaky until after 10 pm, and Anime itself is so diverse that the sexual stuff doesn't stand out as much. But it can be heavily implied at times...


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 9, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Heheh, they way he acts is a bit of a hint there's something wrong with him.



The way he acted is normal in the furry fandom.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 9, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> Hybrid Persona said:
> 
> 
> > And to be quite honest, being furry isn't something you become. Furries are born that way.
> ...



Seriously!!? So I was born interested in man made fictional art?


----------



## mpFAF (Sep 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> It would be best to avoid conflating LGBT, who face serious political matters, with furrydom, because a lot of people think that trivialises the subject- and it's often a calling card of trolls.



Well, I think the comparison is apt, and that's the best way I can think of to describe furries and therians to people who are unaware.  Also, I think most people who compare furries and therians to gays and transgenders are not trolls but are in fact furries or therians themselves.

I don't think such a comparison trivializes the subject of discrimination against LGBT people at all (even though, granted, it might make LGBT look worse in the eyes of people who don't like LGBT already). But really what you're saying is that we shouldn't allow furries and therians to be understood because it will cause ignorant and/or bigoted people to be more against LGBT rights.  It seems to me that that would be using discrimination to prevent discrimination...


----------



## Teal (Sep 9, 2013)

mpFAF said:


> Well, I think the comparison is apt, and that's the best way I can think of to describe furries and therians to people who are unaware.  Also, I think most people who compare furries and therians to gays and transgenders are not trolls but are in fact furries or therians themselves.
> 
> I don't think such a comparison trivializes the subject of discrimination against LGBT people at all (even though, granted, it might make LGBT look worse in the eyes of people who don't like LGBT already). But really what you're saying is that we shouldn't allow furries and therians to be understood because it will cause ignorant and/or bigoted people to be more against LGBT rights.  It seems to me that that would be using discrimination to prevent discrimination...


 Liking anthro animals =/= sexual orientation.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 9, 2013)

mpFAF said:


> Well, I think the comparison is apt, and that's the best way I can think of to describe furries and therians to people who are unaware.  Also, I think most people who compare furries and therians to gays and transgenders are not trolls but are in fact furries or therians themselves.
> 
> I don't think such a comparison trivializes the subject of discrimination against LGBT people at all (even though, granted, it might make LGBT look worse in the eyes of people who don't like LGBT already). But really what you're saying is that we shouldn't allow furries and therians to be understood because it will cause ignorant and/or bigoted people to be more against LGBT rights.  It seems to me that that would be using discrimination to prevent discrimination...



I think you're what the Republicans are afraid of. That whole accepting LGBT rights will lead to everything else being accepted fiasco. 

I mean equality is definitely a goal, but these really aren't the same thing. One is based on reality and the other is....sorta not.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 9, 2013)

mpFAF said:


> Well, I think the comparison is apt, and that's the best way I can think of to describe furries and therians to people who are unaware.  Also, I think most people who compare furries and therians to gays and transgenders are not trolls but are in fact furries or therians themselves.
> 
> I don't think such a comparison trivializes the subject of discrimination against LGBT people at all (even though, granted, it might make LGBT look worse in the eyes of people who don't like LGBT already). But really what you're saying is that we shouldn't allow furries and therians to be understood because it will cause ignorant and/or bigoted people to be more against LGBT rights.  It seems to me that that would be using discrimination to prevent discrimination...



Whether or not you think the comparison is apt, use a different way of expressing your thoughts about this, because nobody will take you seriously otherwise. 

A more appropriate and more accurate description of furries who are unable to be attracted to anything that is not furry is 'extreme fetishist' because their fetish precludes normal sexual situations.


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 9, 2013)

Okay  this just happened (and is still happening now); I'm sitting by a group of college furries right now. Their conversation? Sexual fetishes and what they look for in a sexual experience. The neckbeared furry's fetish is concent and collars. Wow. Will update as they go. (The topic just switched to Dr. Who theory crafting and pairings in that show).



Edit: wow. "Can the Doctor technically have sex with another version of themselves if they crossed timelines?"


----------



## Willow (Sep 9, 2013)

mpFAF said:


> Well, I think the comparison is apt, and that's the best way I can think of to describe furries and therians to people who are unaware.  Also, I think most people who compare furries and therians to gays and transgenders are not trolls but are in fact furries or therians themselves.


They're not trolls, just poorly educated. 



> I don't think such a comparison trivializes the subject of discrimination against LGBT people at all (even though, granted, it might make LGBT look worse in the eyes of people who don't like LGBT already). But really what you're saying is that we shouldn't allow furries and therians to be understood because it will cause ignorant and/or bigoted people to be more against LGBT rights.  It seems to me that that would be using discrimination to prevent discrimination...


The comparison trivializes the subject because you're comparing two things that generally have no bearing on how people perceive a person to several groups of people who generally live in some form of fear of how people perceive them. 

The only "discriminatory" things furries have to worry about are people looking at them kind of weird for wearing a dog costume but that's kind of it? And if I'm not mistaken, therians tend to be more spiritual. 

Most people don't even know what these are.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 9, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Okay  this just happened (and is still happening now); I'm sitting by a group of college furries right now. Their conversation? Sexual fetishes and what they look for in a sexual experience. The neckbeared furry's fetish is concent and collars. Wow. Will update as they go. (The topic just switched to Dr. Who theory crafting and pairings in that show).



Set up a webcam, and record it. Such neckbeardery needs to be preserved for future generations.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 9, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Okay  this just happened (and is still happening now); I'm sitting by a group of college furries right now. Their conversation? Sexual fetishes and what they look for in a sexual experience. The neckbeared furry's fetish is concent and collars. Wow. Will update as they go. (The topic just switched to Dr. Who theory crafting and pairings in that show).
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: wow. "Can the Doctor technically have sex with another version of themselves if they crossed timelines?"



Ew, doctor who.


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 9, 2013)

The topic switched to drugs and why cocaine is the best form of pain medication. Now it just switched back to Dr. Who and explaining how the Doctor travels through time. Screen shot for great justice.

http://imgur.com/k38ox8e


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 9, 2013)

Quick! Tell them other furries are judging them.


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Quick! Tell them other furries are judging them.



And ruin Dr. Who theory crafting? You must be new to this all.



Edit: the subject ends on the topic of "what goes on behind your closed doors". Toshabi retires to class!


----------



## Charrio (Sep 9, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> And ruin Dr. Who theory crafting? You must be new to this all.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: the subject ends on the topic of "what goes on behind your closed doors". Toshabi retires to class!



Ask them what Dr Who's Fursona would be


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 9, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> And ruin Dr. Who theory crafting? You must be new to this all.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: the subject ends on the topic of "*what goes on behind your closed doors*". Toshabi retires to class!



I stay up until 3am eavesdropping conversations via the internet. :s


----------



## Distorted (Sep 9, 2013)

Just sounds like a regular college conversation to me.

But dat beard tho....


----------



## mpFAF (Sep 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Whether or not you think the comparison is apt, use a different way of expressing your thoughts about this, because nobody will take you seriously otherwise.
> 
> A more appropriate and more accurate description of furries who are unable to be attracted to anything that is not furry is 'extreme fetishist' because their fetish precludes normal sexual situations.



I just feel like you're not thinking this through at all.  I've found that using LGBT as a way to explain furries and therians works pretty well.  I define a furry as someone who is attracted to non-human species and a therian who feels they a different species in a human body.

Comparing this to LGBT, people vary from completely non-furry, to so furry that they're not attracted to humans at all.  Also, therians can range from simply desiring to be a different species to actually believing they are a different species completely.

So, let me rewrite that last sentence with "furry" replaced with "gay", "humans" replaced with "women", "therians" replaced with "transgenders", and "species" with "gender":

"...people vary from completely non-gay, to so gay that they're not attracted to women at all.  Also, transgenders can range from simply desiring to be a different gender to actually believing they are a different gender completely."

I don't think there's any need to attach the 'extreme fetishist' label to furries.  I think you're focusing too much on sex acts and not understanding the emotional side of all this.



Willow said:


> They're not trolls, just poorly educated.
> 
> 
> The comparison trivializes the subject because you're comparing two things that generally have no bearing on how people perceive a person to several groups of people who generally live in some form of fear of how people perceive them.
> ...



You can refer to the response above for my thoughts on what "therian" means, but I thought what you're thinking of is "otherkin"?


----------



## Percy (Sep 9, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Okay  this just happened (and is still happening now); I'm sitting by a group of college furries right now. Their conversation? Sexual fetishes and what they look for in a sexual experience. The neckbeared furry's fetish is concent and collars. Wow. Will update as they go. (The topic just switched to Dr. Who theory crafting and pairings in that show).
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: wow. "Can the Doctor technically have sex with another version of themselves if they crossed timelines?"


I want to believe this.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 9, 2013)

mpFAF said:


> Comparing this to LGBT, people vary from completely non-furry, to so furry that they're not attracted to humans at all.  Also, therians can range from simply desiring to be a different species to actually believing they are a different species completely.



You can try and rewrite this as many times as you wish and just destroy the meaning of the sentence altogether. The fact of the matter is Anthropomorphic beings are fictional therefor can't be a sexuality. Being 





> so furry that they're not attracted to humans at all


 is a form of social anxiety. If this is the case that person is most likely Asexual.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 9, 2013)

What happens when you're a gay furry? What do you compare then?


----------



## Distorted (Sep 9, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> What happens when you're a gay furry? What do you compare then?



Perhaps being black and white? There are people who range from being really black to really white so that's the same thing right? But then what happens when you're black, gay and furry?


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 9, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Perhaps being black and white? There are people who range from being really black to really white so that's the same thing right? But then what happens when you're black, gay and furry?



Nazis and Buddhist?
No fucking way there's a gay black furry Nazi.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 9, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> No fucking way there's a gay black furry Nazi.



Extreme self-loathing.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 9, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Nazis and Buddhist?
> No fucking way there's a gay black furry Nazi.



ROFL! I can't even imagine.


----------



## Willow (Sep 9, 2013)

mpFAF said:


> I define a furry as someone who is attracted to non-human species and a therian who feels they a different species in a human body.


See, this is your first mistake. 



> Comparing this to LGBT, people vary from completely non-furry, to so furry that they're not attracted to humans at all.  Also, therians can range from simply desiring to be a different species to actually believing they are a different species completely.


But furry isn't a sexuality. Like if you're attracted to animals or whatever that just makes you a zoophile. :|




> "...people vary from completely non-gay, to so gay that they're not attracted to women at all.


Most normal people call non-gay heterosexuality..



> Also, transgenders can range from simply desiring to be a different gender to actually believing they are a different gender completely."


You do realize these two things tend to go hand in hand right? What point are you trying to make even?



> I don't think there's any need to attach the 'extreme fetishist' label to furries.  I think you're focusing too much on sex acts and not understanding the emotional side of all this.


I don't think you really understand any of what you're actually talking about either. 



> You can refer to the response above for my thoughts on what "therian" means, but I thought what you're thinking of is "otherkin"?


Therians are actually the shapeshifter ones. The meanings of these stupid words gets so misconstrued who even knows what they mean?
_You're_ the one thinking of otherkin. 



			
				Distorted said:
			
		

> But then  what happens when you're black, gay and furry?


You die.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 9, 2013)

Willow said:


> You die.



Damn, I don't wanna die. That sucks.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 9, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> http://imgur.com/k38ox8e


I hope you know, I am going to do things to your cropped body.


----------



## Willow (Sep 9, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Damn, I don't wanna die. That sucks.


That's too bad. Maybe you should have thought about that before you decided to be black, gay, and furry :V


----------



## mpFAF (Sep 9, 2013)

I hope the OP gets back here because it's hard having this whole conversation by myself.



Accretion said:


> You can try and rewrite this as many times as you wish and just destroy the meaning of the sentence altogether. The fact of the matter is Anthropomorphic beings are fictional therefor can't be a sexuality. Being "_so furry that they're not attracted to humans at all_" is a form of social anxiety. If this is the case that person is most likely Asexual.



I'm going to have to disagree with this.  Consider the following scenario:

Let's say you have an MTF transgender person.  Even though born a male, this person would be considered by everyone to be female.  Straight males may even be attracted to this person.  Further, it would be reasonable for a male in a relationship with the MTF transgender person to consider himself heterosexual, because the MTF transgender person is, for all intents and purposes, female.

Extending the above scenario, consider a therian who considers him/herself a wolf-like being.  If this person says they feel they're a different species in the wrong body, how are you supposed to argue with that?

So, with the appropriate prosthesis, whether applied surgically or just by wearing clothing, a person can show off his or her true inner self that others can be attracted to.

In other words, I'm saying that anthropomorphic non-human beings do exist.  They're called therians, and furries are attracted to them.



Falaffel said:


> What happens when you're a gay furry? What do you compare then?



I would say first that there's a difference between gender and sex.  This is where the whole LGBT thing starts to give me a headache when I try to wrap my mind around it.

So, let's just forget all the details and make it really simple, and pretend gender == sex.  I would say the simple answer is that gay and furry are complementary, not mutually exclusive.  I consider gay/straight to apply to one's attraction toward the sex of their partner, and furry/non-furry to apply to one's attraction toward the species of their partner.  There's not anything to compare a "gay furry" to - it's just a description.  I'm comparing the concept of furries and therians to the concept of gays and transgenders.  What I'm proposing is that furry offers a more detailed way to describe sexual orientation, so you'd have "gay furry", "gay non-furry", "straight furry", "straight non-furry", etc. all as possible sexual orientations.

But when you throw in things like pansexual, that's when attraction to gender =/= attraction to sex.  I don't know how all of the pieces of the sexuality puzzle fit together, and trying to figure it out and explain everything nice and neatly (even without including furries and therians) honestly gives me a headache.  I'm just using simplified terms to get some general ideas across.  I'm not saying I have the answer to everything.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 9, 2013)

Willow said:


> That's too bad. Maybe you should have thought about that before you decided to be black, gay, and furry :V



Man, can't a furry brotha catch a break? :V


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 9, 2013)

Cause I was serious and needed a serious answer :I

But ok. Whatever.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 9, 2013)

This post is full WAT


----------



## Distorted (Sep 9, 2013)

@mpFAF Why do you think furries are defined as being attracted to anthropomorphic characters? You can like the character, but it's not exactly an orientation. Are you saying furries are not attracted to humans?

And Therians aren't really animals. I don't buy that at least. It's more like wishful thinking in my book. I mean, if someone made changes to be more like the animal they identified as I simply could not see that working out. Unless of course they found someone who shared the same ideation. 

You're explaining things clearly, but your definitions don't seem accurate. I know it's late, but I just wanted to point that out.


----------



## powderhound (Sep 9, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> http://imgur.com/k38ox8e



Damn check out Toshabi fancy pants. Why the posh threads? I don't think I wore anything other than sandals all through undergrad.


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Ew, doctor who.


 Doctor Who is awesome.  D:<



Toshabi said:


> The topic switched to drugs and why cocaine is the best form of pain medication. Now it just switched back to Dr. Who and explaining how the Doctor travels through time. Screen shot for great justice.
> 
> http://imgur.com/k38ox8e


 Hey Tosh, don't let us furries see your leg, we'll get bad ideas. :3c



mpFAF said:


> I just feel like you're not thinking this through at all.  I've found that using LGBT as a way to explain furries and therians works pretty well.  I define a furry as someone who is attracted to non-human species and a therian who feels they a different species in a human body.


 You're describing therian and therian =/= furries. 
A furry is someone who is a fan of anthropomorphic animals. It isn't just people who think they're an animal or are _only_ sexually attracted to animals/anthros.



> Comparing this to LGBT, people vary from completely non-furry, to so furry that they're not attracted to humans at all.  Also, therians can range from simply desiring to be a different species to actually believing they are a different species completely.


 Ever think maybe they have a fetish for anthros or are asexual?



> So, let me rewrite that last sentence with "furry" replaced with "gay", "humans" replaced with "women", "therians" replaced with "transgenders", and "species" with "gender":


 No. Gender is not the same as species.



> I don't think there's any need to attach the 'extreme fetishist' label to furries.  I think you're focusing too much on sex acts and not understanding the emotional side of all this.


 You're absolutely a troll.



> You can refer to the response above for my thoughts on what "therian" means, but I thought what you're thinking of is "otherkin"?


Isn't otherkin the same thing but with dragons and stuff?


----------



## septango (Sep 10, 2013)

holy hell, this thread took off

I personaly enjoy how sexualized everything can tend to be in the fandom, adds to the air of "wild free clisterfuck" that attacted me to it


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 10, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> The way he acted is normal in the furry fandom.


Hehe, naw. I've seen bronies act worse and they werent legitimately retarded.


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2013)

mpFAF said:


> I hope the OP gets back here because it's hard having this whole conversation by myself.


Because you are ignoring almost everybody.



> Extending the above scenario, consider a therian who considers him/herself a wolf-like being.  If this person says they feel they're a different species in the wrong body, how are you supposed to argue with that?
> 
> So, with the appropriate prosthesis, whether applied surgically or just by wearing clothing, a person can show off his or her true inner self that others can be attracted to.
> 
> In other words, I'm saying that anthropomorphic non-human beings do exist.  They're called therians, and furries are attracted to them.


 That doesn't make them exist.
Also I'm a furry and not attracted to anthros so stop saying ALL furries are.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 10, 2013)

Sexuality is a big part of life, period. Even if you're reluctant to admit it, most humans have a fascination and focus on sex.

The internet just makes it easier to show off your works and meet others who enjoy it too.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 10, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> WAT?!


Ask any furry. Ask them how they became furry and they'll answer that they didn't. They've always been furry but didn't know the term for it or even that there was a community for it until they found one or the other by some means.

For me personally, I can't remember a single point in my life where I didn't think anthros were cool. You're just either into it or you're not.

As to this whole entire "What is furry?" debate or whatever, I advise all of you to just stop now. The fandom is so incredibly varied that it defies any one-size-fits-all definition. Some types of furry may be more common than others but there are many different types.

In fact, let's get back on topic. I believe we all agree then that sexuality is indeed prominent in the fandom. Some like it and some don't but I and others think that it was essentially inevitable that the fandom would sooner or later become such, being that a lot of its appeal lies in physical form. Yes, no, maybe so?


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 10, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> Ask any furry. Ask them how they became furry and they'll answer that they didn't. They've always been furry but didn't know the term for it or even that there was a community for it until they found one or the other by some means.


I didn't have an affinity for anthropomorphic animals straight from the womb. Guess I'm not a furry.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 10, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> Ask any furry. Ask them how they became furry and they'll answer that they didn't. They've always been furry but didn't know the term for it or even that there was a community for it until they found one or the other by some means.



Meh. I've always loved animal characters but when I found out about furries my reaction wasn't "Whoa, golly, I am so a furry!" but "....What?" I never saw a reason to identify as a furry no matter how much I loved animals. Furries confused me for several years.


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> Ask any furry. Ask them how they became furry and they'll answer that they didn't. They've always been furry but didn't know the term for it or even that there was a community for it until they found one or the other by some means.


 I guess I'm not a furry then.


> For me personally, I can't remember a single point in my life where I didn't think anthros were cool. You're just either into it or you're not.


 I've liked anime for as long as I can remember, I guess that's my sexual orientation/religion/some other thing.
If someone was only attracted to anime characters is that their orientation? 



> As to this whole entire "What is furry?" debate or whatever, I advise all of you to just stop now. The fandom is so incredibly varied that it defies any one-size-fits-all definition. Some types of furry may be more common than others but there are many different types.


 A furry is someone who likes anthropomorphic animals. If they want to take "liking" further than that then it's their business.



> In fact, let's get back on topic. I believe we all agree then that sexuality is indeed prominent in the fandom. Some like it and some don't but I and others think that it was essentially inevitable that the fandom would sooner or later become such, being that a lot of its appeal lies in physical form. Yes, no, maybe so?


Every fandom has sexuality in it. 
Tosh was just eavesdropping on some Doctor Who fans talking about if the Doctor could do another version of himself.
Furries just like to wave their porn in everyone's faces.


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 10, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Damn check out Toshabi fancy pants. Why the posh threads? I don't think I wore anything other than sandals all through undergrad.



I just got off of work and had to go straight to college to turn in some transcripts. I try to dress like a slob whenever I can, don't let that picture fool you into thinking otherwise. >:[



Teal said:


> Hey Tosh, don't let us furries see your leg, we'll get bad ideas. :3c



Teal, if you're involved, it's not a bad idea.



d.batty said:


> Hehe, naw. I've seen bronies act worse and they werent legitimately retarded.




Assuming bronies and furries aren't the same exact breed of neck-bearded man children.



SirRob said:


> I hope you know, I am going to do things to your cropped body.



Check your inbox for a full body shot.


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Teal, if you're involved, it's not a bad idea.


 Oh Murr. :3



> Assuming bronies and furries aren't the same exact breed of neck-bearded man children.


 Let's breed them for an experiment.


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 10, 2013)

Teal said:


> Oh Murr. :3
> 
> Let's breed them for an experiment.




Hey I'm technically part brony and part furry. And I see that pony avatar and you are on a furry website. Let's make abominations!


----------



## mpFAF (Sep 10, 2013)

@Hybrid Persona
I didn't mean to start a "what is furry" discussion.  I actually finished writing the below post before I saw you came back to the thread, so I'm going to post it.

Anyway, can you clarify what you mean by "a lot of its appeal lies in physical form"?  What's the significance of this appeal?

You seem to be saying that being "a furry" is important in some people's lives, yet I'm not exactly understanding why you think that.



Distorted said:


> @mpFAF Why do you think furries are defined as being attracted to anthropomorphic characters? You can like the character, but it's not exactly an orientation. Are you saying furries are not attracted to humans?
> 
> 
> And Therians aren't really animals. I don't buy that at least. It's more like wishful thinking in my book. I mean, if someone made changes to be more like the animal they identified as I simply could not see that working out. Unless of course they found someone who shared the same ideation.
> ...




Over time, I just came up with this framework of definitions, comparisons and scenarios as a way to try to understand myself.


I could use a different word, instead of "furry", to describe someone who is attracted to non-human, anthropomorphic characters.  When I said that someone who is 100% furry is not attracted to humans, I meant that someone who is 100% furry *by the definition I presented* is not attracted to humans.  That doesn't mean I am saying that everyone who calls him or herself a furry is not attracted to humans.


And as for therians, this goes back to what I said before.  If someone insists that they're a different species in a human body, how do you argue with that?  I've met people before who insisted they were not truly human.  Other therians aren't as... severe.  Some, for instance, just like the thought of being a different species or sometimes see a different species as their self image.  For instance, when I feel secure and comfortable and can let my guard down, I tend to see my self image as a wolf-like being.  And to show off that side of myself, I don't need any surgery or anything like that.  It wouldn't even look good anyway.  If I want to look how I feel, I just get in a fursuit.  Simple, right?  So, you're right.  Therians aren't animals.  Biologically, they're humans.  They just identify as non-human beings to some extent, and that's what furries find attractive.  I don't know if I would call this "wishful thinking" per se.  Maybe I would call it "roleplaying".  The transgender comparison only goes so far with therians, really, because transgender deals with two things, male or female, whereas therians have an infinitude of possible ideal physical forms.  But I'd like to engender (no pun intended) among therians the same kind of legitimacy that exists for transgendered people because the basic experience of being transgender and therian seem so similar.  I guess what it comes down to is that therians might seem silly to the rest of the world, but it's important in their own lives.


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Hey I'm technically part brony and part furry. And I see that pony avatar and you are on a furry website. Let's make abominations!


YES



mpFAF said:


> And as for therians, this goes back to what I said before.  If someone insists that they're a different species in a human body, how do you argue with that?  I've met people before who insisted they were not truly human.  Other therians aren't as... severe.  Some, for instance, just like the thought of being a different species or sometimes see a different species as their self image.  For instance, when I feel secure and comfortable and can let my guard down, I tend to see my self image as a wolf-like being.  And to show off that side of myself, I don't need any surgery or anything like that.  It wouldn't even look good anyway.  If I want to look how I feel, I just get in a fursuit.  Simple, right?  So, you're right.  Therians aren't animals.  Biologically, they're humans.  They just identify as non-human beings to some extent, and that's what furries find attractive.  I don't know if I would call this "wishful thinking" per se.  Maybe I would call it "roleplaying".  The transgender comparison only goes so far with therians, really, because transgender deals with two things, male or female, whereas therians have an infinitude of possible ideal physical forms.  But I'd like to engender (no pun intended) among therians the same kind of legitimacy that exists for transgendered people because the basic experience of being transgender and therian seem so similar.  I guess what it comes down to is that therians might seem silly to the rest of the world, but it's important in their own lives.


 Male and female exist. Humanoid wolves do not.
Still ignoring almost everyone's posts, huh?


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 10, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Hey I'm technically part brony and part furry.



Bronies are furries though, even if it's only one series they like. That's besides the topic though.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 10, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I didn't have an affinity for anthropomorphic animals straight from the womb. Guess I'm not a furry.





Teal said:


> I guess I'm not a furry then.
> I've liked anime for as long as I can remember, I guess that's my sexual orientation/religion/some other thing.
> If someone was only attracted to anime characters is that their orientation?
> 
> ...


Wait, so you guys are telling me that you all DIDN'T care for anthros until a certain time in your life?
-
We're not talking about sexual orientation. Or Anime. That's a terrible example. Do I need to tell you why?

What about feral forms? They're hardly anthro.

Yeah, but those are the fringe and you know it. Every fandom has sexuality, sure. But I know that the sexuality in this fandom is incredibly prominent. Just google furry art FFS. That's as general a search term as you can get. But I'm NOT saying that there isn't anything else other than sexuality in this fandom. Not at all.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 10, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Assuming bronies and furries aren't the same exact breed of neck-bearded man children.


TouchÃ©


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> Wait, so you guys are telling me that you all DIDN'T care for anthros until a certain time in your life?


 I thought you were talking about your weird furry orientation. (which is how it was phrased, you could have replaced "furry" with "gay")
-


> We're not talking about sexual orientation. Or Anime. That's a terrible example. Do I need to tell you why?


 The way you're praising things makes it seem like an orientation and also makes anime fit.



> What about feral forms? They're hardly anthro.


 We're giving animals human traits, which could be done with cars, the weather, numbers, shapes.



> Yeah, but those are the fringe and you know it. Every fandom has sexuality, sure. But I know that the sexuality in this fandom is incredibly prominent. Just google furry art FFS. That's as general a search term as you can get. But I'm NOT saying that there isn't anything else other than sexuality in this fandom. Not at all.


 Anime search brings up more porn than furry search (more male on male with furry though).

Furry fandom isn't the only one to complain about it's image and sex. Don't think we're special.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 10, 2013)

Teal said:


> Anime search brings up more porn than furry search (more male on male with furry though).
> 
> Furry fandom isn't the only one to complain about it's image and sex. Don't think we're special.


I googled Anime and it was a mixed bag. A lot of females depicted but at the same time, a whole lot of them were not depicted in a sexual manner. That's the thing though. With furries, it's a lot about physical form. But Anime is merely an art style and can be used to convey anything from a pencil to eyes to a car to a vagina.

And I'm not complaining. It is what it is, honestly. I just find it interesting that it's hard to be into the furry fandom while avoiding the sexual side of it. I thought I could be active in the fandom and easily avoid it myself but after not even a little while, I kinda got sucked in too.


----------



## Teal (Sep 10, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> I googled Anime and it was a mixed bag. A lot of females depicted but at the same time, a whole lot of them were not depicted in a sexual manner. That's the thing though. With furries, it's a lot about physical form. But Anime is merely an art style and can be used to convey anything from a pencil to eyes to a car to a vagina.
> 
> And I'm not complaining. It is what it is, honestly. I just find it interesting that it's hard to be into the furry fandom while avoiding the sexual side of it. I thought I could be active in the fandom and easily avoid it myself but after not even a little while, I kinda got sucked in too.


 It's avoidable to a degree in any fandom.
Some people claim to only be attracted to humans as depicted in anime. 


Hey mpFAF is banned, could he have been he who must not be named?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 10, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Check your inbox for a full body shot.




W-wow... you didn't leave anything to the imagination, did you... Y-you know you could get banned for something like that!


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 10, 2013)

SirRob said:


> W-wow... you didn't leave anything to the imagination, did you... Y-you know you could get banned for something like that!



Your pleasure is my pleasure, Robbi-sama! :>


----------



## Kahoku (Sep 10, 2013)

Teal said:


> The anime fandom is worse.



Fangirls.....run away.


----------



## Teal (Sep 11, 2013)

Kahoku said:


> Fangirls.....run away.


 LET ME SHOW YOU MY YAOI!!!1


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> LET ME SHOW YOU MY YAOI!!!1


Oh no u deh'nt!


----------



## Distorted (Sep 11, 2013)

Teal said:


> LET ME SHOW YOU MY YAOI!!!1



Fangirls are the scariest thing ever. There are two at my university that see fit to make a fan-fiction out of my life. It is a tortuous occurrence....


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 11, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Fangirls are the scariest thing ever. There are two at my university that see fit to make a fan-fiction out of my life. It is a tortuous occurrence....




But you gotta love all the OTP's that fangirls come up with, and how vivaciously they'll defend them against other OTP's.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 11, 2013)

Punnchy said:


> But you gotta love all the OTP's that fangirls come up with, and how vivaciously they'll defend them against other OTP's.



They're delusional, hysterical, and just downright terrifying. I don't know where it comes from. When they see something pertaining to their object of infactuation, the very air changes. The rooom becomes filled with this noxious energy of excitement and desire. Then they go into a frenzied state that distorts their reality and turns everyone and everything into a deep dark fantasy that rises from the depths of their deeply disturbed minds....


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 11, 2013)

Kahoku said:


> Fangirls.....run away.



Fangrils are a lovely balance to neckbeards, if you ask me.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Sep 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> It's because the fandom had the idea of "hey lets be tolerant and acceptive of absolutely everyone without question" and so the fandom became a haven for all sorts of people. Including pedophiles.



And this is the sad truth...


----------



## Aulendra (Sep 12, 2013)

I think that a lot of people really are in it for just the adult aspect, which has snowballed until it truly became a big part of what the fandom is about.

Personally adult stuff and furries really aren't for me, and I just like the fantasy and roleplaying aspect of it. While every fandom has its mature fans, and is entitled to, I wish the furry fandom was a bit less focused on sex as a whole. It's just annoying to wade through adult stuff to find what you're looking for in G rated form. (For example, squeaky clean stories and RP.)


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Sep 12, 2013)

*Facepaw* No... Yes, there are fans who are into it, but that is not what "Furry" is as a whole. I don't consider anything that is optional to be a "big part" of a fandom.


----------



## DarkShadow777 (Sep 12, 2013)

I guess that this is just like every other fandom around... Starts with normal stuff, and then the porn begins... I don't know if there are reverse cases in which the fandom starts with porn and then it comes the overall fandom...

I'm talking about the fandom itself, not the fans... I need to be honest, I enjoy furry porn, and I draw it (very poorly but well... it's time to get some aid from Andre Loomis XD), but I really love when an artist comes with something appealing that is not porn, or nice enticing stories... Just that... the rest of the fandom seems a bit extreme from my point of view. (fursuits, thinking you are an animal and such, and all the fetishes that exceedes my taste, like diapers, cubs -a furry equivalent for me of loli or shota :S- and all scat and gore...)

Probably is that maybe all the scandal behind furry fandom is that the fans that are too extreme shows off really more than others... I'm not really sure, in anime fandom many people complain about the so called "otakus" and such... Seems that every fandom has people that is just there to show off...


----------



## Toshabi (Sep 12, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> *Facepaw* No... Yes, there are fans who are into it, but that is not what "Furry" is as a whole. I don't consider anything that is optional to be a "big part" of a fandom.




But when there are so many websites dedicated to the porn of it, when the porn gets the most views and favs, when conventions have billboards posted for after dark meetings; when all these are taken into consideration, it's no wonder why someone would be so inclined to ask such a question.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 12, 2013)

I've definitely heard horror stories about furries, but I've heard horror stories about every group of people on the internet. Humans are capable of doing really gross stuff.

As for me, I'm a man, I got needs, but those are satisfied offline away from other people. Lately, I think I'd fare better with a partner that shared my interest in furry stuff for some reason, but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## RailRide (Sep 12, 2013)

My favorite phrase on this matter is one I came up with myself:

"Furry's greatest asset is that it's almost entirely driven by user-generated content. Furry's greatest _liability_ is...it's almost entirely driven by user-generated content".

Sure, anime fandom has a lot of porn. But the lion's share of anime/manga is literally _decades_ of commercially-produced content. The sheer weight of all that commercial content drowns out what the fans produce on their own, and general audience material dominates as a result. Furry only has what its fans produce--there are no commercial entities representing the fandom to the world at large--and what _does_ get produced is subject to none of the usual controls that keep mainstream content...mainstream.

Put another way, if all the anime fan-artists quit drawing tomorrow, the industry (and its public face) would hardly notice. If all furry artists quit drawing tomorrow, it'd be like a speeding semi suddenly losing all of its wheels. Except the public in the immediate area would _probably_ notice the suddenly wheel-less truck careening off the highway. Few outside the fandom would notice if FurAffinity's (and all other furry artsites) upload traffic suddenly dropped to zero and stayed there.

---PCJ


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe making the stereotypes worse won't help.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2013)

Red Savarin said:


> I'm a man, I got needs.



Not even ten posts and I already love this motherfucker.
 It's just that fucking simple. lol


----------



## Iryno (Sep 14, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> And to be quite honest, being furry isn't something you become. Furries are born that way.



_*............... *headexplode**_


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 14, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Maybe making the stereotypes worse won't help.


Sorry bro, but with all the NSFW material floating around in the furry fandom, it's not a stereotype, it's a fact. Sexuality is a big part. Not the whole part, of course, and you don't have to engage in it, but a big part nonetheless.



Iryno said:


> _*............... *headexplode**_


I found a piece of your head. *hands it over*


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 14, 2013)

BennyBunnycorn said:


> Maybe making the stereotypes worse won't help.



The "furry fandom" is filled almost exclusively with insatiably horny losers who are for the most part in it for the porn. Denying this is like denying gravity.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 14, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The "furry fandom" is filled almost exclusively with insatiably horny losers who are for the most part in it for the porn. Denying this is like denying gravity.



Fuck gravity. 
(been a while since I made a shit post this shitty.) 

And it is sadly true too. But then again that's just the internet in general. Porn.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 14, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The "furry fandom" is filled almost exclusively with insatiably horny losers who are for the most part in it for the porn. Denying this is like denying gravity.


There's no denying that "horny losers" are a part of it, but I think even if they didn't exist at all in this fandom, there would still be a decent amount of adult content. As someone said, a lot of the appeal of furry lies in physical form. You don't have to be a horny loser to appreciate that.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 14, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> There's no denying that "horny losers" are a part of it, but I think even if they didn't exist at all in this fandom, there would still be a decent amount of adult content. As someone said, a lot of the appeal of furry lies in physical form. You don't have to be a horny loser to appreciate that.



Being a horny loser is a heavy motivator though.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 14, 2013)

Being a sexual deviant just goes with the territory, like having a lot of carbon on you stomach or eating to fast goes with belching loudly, in public, where a woman/man wearing short shorts can hear you as she/he walks to her/his car carrying groceries, the only difference is that when your a sexual deviant, you hold in that burp so you don't draw attention to yourself while you touch your genitals where they can't be seen in the comfort of your car, whilst thinking about said woman/man.

This is just an analogy, if you get what I'm saying....


----------



## Charrio (Sep 14, 2013)

How hard is it to accept, People like sex it's always been a part of human society even when forced in the shadows. 
Like taking a poop everyone has to have sex or masturbate, even the so called pure use mental masturbation.

I have only read a few cases or biographies where they mentioned sex had no meaning, most say it was a constant temptation they worked with or mastered. 

People like sex, they like Boobs and Penises, it's NEVER going away. 
There are sites kept squeaky clean and some cons keep it pretty swept of any adult stuff, have you tried going there?

This is all just my 2 cents, but sex is everywhere.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 14, 2013)

Well, I'd say that's true. 

But things can get pretty freaky, especially on FA. And when people see freaky they either get freaky also or get freaked out. I think that's where the concern lies.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 14, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Well, I'd say that's true.
> 
> But things can get pretty freaky, especially on FA. And when people see freaky they either get freaky also or get freaked out. I think that's where the concern lies.



Furries are freaky motherfuckers.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2013)

At the very least the freaky on FA is entirely fictitious. It's not like discovering that some men have a real fetish for putting metal tubes in their urethrae.


----------



## DarkShadow777 (Sep 14, 2013)

Charrio said:


> How hard is it to accept, People like sex it's always been a part of human society even when forced in the shadows.
> Like taking a poop everyone has to have sex or masturbate, even the so called pure use mental masturbation.
> 
> I have only read a few cases or biographies where they mentioned sex had no meaning, most say it was a constant temptation they worked with or mastered.
> ...



^This

I would add that sex is part of our nature, I've heard scientists saying that they verified that the two biggest impulses in humans are hunger (and the need to satisfy it) and sex (and the need to satisfy it...) even when they are inside the uterus (non born childs for the clueless)

Everything has sex in it, we human beings tend to sexualize stuff because is part of our primal nature, animals do as well, the difference is that they satisfy their needs whenever the heck they want to, while we capitalize and think about it, stablishing rules and making it less messy to operate (in a sense...) Because of that (not denying certain level of concience from animals) and our hability to reason, we tend to fantazise and sexualize...

If people is really annoyed with sex on everywhere, good luck looking for a SFW sites and stuff, as far as I know, if you use your browser setting properly, you can filter tonst of websites with porn on them... even Google filter stuff if you want...

Sex a big part not only of the furry fandom, but a big part of the human way of living... (tell a fucking lazy secretary if her ass is not a big part of her income...)


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 14, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> At the very least the freaky on FA is entirely fictitious. It's not like discovering that some men have a real fetish for putting metal tubes in their urethrae.



You're right. Furries put earthworms in their urethrae instead.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 14, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> You're right. Furries put earthworms in their urethrae instead.



Ergh gawd thankyou for reminding me of that precious link. 

I was thinking about the images, rather than people's creepy journals.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 14, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Fangirls are the scariest thing ever. There are two at my university that see fit to make a fan-fiction out of my life. It is a tortuous occurrence....



On behalf of all the sane fangirls in the world such as myself I give out my sincerest apologies.
I hope you find a $20 bill on the ground and find a sane fangirl out there.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 14, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Ergh gawd thankyou for reminding me of that precious link.
> 
> I was thinking about the images, rather than people's creepy journals.



Oh I'm sure you can find some pics of people shoving earthworms down their dickholes. You know for the down to Earth pervert who demands realism in his outlandish fetish porn.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 14, 2013)

Why do we keep coming back to weird sexual practices/fetishes?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 14, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> Why do we keep coming back to weird sexual practices/fetishes?



because thats what fucking appears every time you go to FA???

or are the wolf dicks and vaginas not proof enough for you?


----------



## Machine (Sep 14, 2013)

Hybrid Persona said:


> Why do we keep coming back to weird sexual practices/fetishes?


Because furry shit is 98% fetish porn, because no one had the balls to say "GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE WITH YOUR BESTIALITY" at the beginning.

All of this is a filter-less bin of morally questionable sexual paraphilias and godawful obsessions.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 14, 2013)

*shrug* Some people would consider ANY kind of furry fan a low-life loser or at least a weird person. So don't you think this is kind of a case of the pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## Distorted (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh no, I know that. I'm just as black as the kettle. Maybe even blacker...

I mean I like FA, and people should put what they want up on there. I'm trying to be optimistic about this but the bold truth is that people are just strange. I don't think I've met an actual normal person ever. And all the people on my campus are just as strange and horny as any furry. So perhaps it's just a trait all people share, and as it's been said many times the fandom just accepts everything no question.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 14, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Oh no, I know that. I'm just as black as the kettle. Maybe even blacker...
> 
> I mean I like FA, and people should put what they want up on there. I'm trying to be optimistic about this but the bold truth is that people are just strange. I don't think I've met an actual normal person ever. And all the people on my campus are just as strange and horny as any furry. So perhaps it's just a trait all people share, and as it's been said many times the fandom just accepts everything no question.



I agree with this, some people may seem normal but deep inside people are fucking weird


----------



## Machine (Sep 14, 2013)

"Wow! When you look really close, people aren't what they seem and have intimate details of their lives! LOL WHO KNEW."

It's like you guys haven't met people before.


----------



## Dire Newt (Sep 14, 2013)

Machine said:


> "Wow! When you look really close, people aren't what they seem and have intimate details of their lives! LOL WHO KNEW."
> 
> It's like you guys haven't met people before.



Hey now! I have many friends that are also people!


----------



## Distorted (Sep 14, 2013)

Machine said:


> "Wow! When you look really close, people aren't what they seem and have intimate details of their lives! LOL WHO KNEW."
> 
> It's like you guys haven't met people before.



Just making an obvious observation. And I was thinking more creepy and dark details in others lives. I like to learn about the people around me, but I wind up digging too deep and find things out I wish I didn't.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 15, 2013)

Machine said:


> "Wow! When you look really close, people aren't what they seem and have intimate details of their lives! LOL WHO KNEW."
> 
> It's like you guys haven't met people before.



I haven't.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2013)

Machine said:


> Because furry shit is 98% fetish porn, because no one had the balls to say "GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE WITH YOUR BESTIALITY" at the beginning.
> 
> All of this is a filter-less bin of morally questionable sexual paraphilias and godawful obsessions.



Something tells me this is one of those 84% of statistics that is made up. 

I think it is strange when people talk about the fandom accepting odd people; there is no board of representatives one must impress to become an 'official' furry, nor is this the case for any other personal interest or hobby that does not verge into professionalism; we do not hear people complaining that they are not allowed to be a star trek fan because other fans found out they were a polygamist. 
It's not a trekkie's duty to ensure only certain people like star trek. 

to sweep this all to one side though, a minority of furry material is porn and most of that is vanilla. The vast majority of furry stuff is crappy drawings of fursonas.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Sep 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Something tells me this is one of those 84% of statistics that is made up.
> 
> I think it is strange when people talk about the fandom accepting odd people; there is no board of representatives one must impress to become an 'official' furry, nor is this the case for any other personal interest or hobby that does not verge into professionalism; we do not hear people complaining that they are not allowed to be a star trek fan because other fans found out they were a polygamist.
> It's not a trekkie's duty to ensure only certain people like star trek.
> ...



Well the thing is that Star Trek fans don't draw _nearly _as much porn as furfags and most Star Trek fansites don't have sections reserved for "diapers" or "watersports".


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 15, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well the thing is that Star Trek fans don't draw _nearly _as much porn as furfags and most Star Trek fansites don't have sections reserved for "diapers" or "watersports".



That's true, although both the tags mentioned are in themselves innocuous. 
Furries are, at least by the rough consensus in this thread, more open about sexual deviation...somewhat a mixed blessing...but I think that's because it's a figurative fandom instead of a canonical one and that even if furries did have a general consensus that they wanted to ostracise zoophiles, for example, that it would not be practically possible.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 15, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> That's true, although both the tags mentioned are in themselves innocuous.
> Furries are, at least by the rough consensus in this thread, more open about sexual deviation...somewhat a mixed blessing...but I think that's because it's a figurative fandom instead of a canonical one and that even if furries did have a general consensus that they wanted to ostracise zoophiles, for example, that it would not be practically possible.


I don't know. That google search was pretty eye-opening. And I know that may not be that accurate but it was accurate enough for me to tell how much we enjoy physical form.


----------



## RockerFox (Sep 16, 2013)

Well I don't know about you or anybody but my Fursona is (relatively) straight and so am I IRL and your sexuality is just that: your sexuality. The way I see it, any man, woman, herm or whatever they are has the right to screw whoever they damn well please, within context of the law that is of course. But as for that being a big part of being a furry, I'm not so sure. Other than yiffing I personally haven't really seen sexuality play a significant role within the fandom.


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Sep 19, 2013)

RockerFox said:


> Well I don't know about you or anybody but my Fursona is (relatively) straight and so am I IRL and your sexuality is just that: your sexuality. The way I see it, any man, woman, herm or whatever they are has the right to screw whoever they damn well please, within context of the law that is of course. But as for that being a big part of being a furry, I'm not so sure. Other than yiffing I personally haven't really seen sexuality play a significant role within the fandom.


No, not that kind of sexuality. Sexuality as in there's a lot of sexualized content in the fandom.


----------

